# Can you datacom guys help me build...



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

An intercom?

i have two phone co. drops. They are the same number. One is at the house and one is at a remote cabin. i want to be able to page and talk between both locations.

So in simplest form, there is a phone jack at both locations and are the same phone number, but the distance is two far for a normal cordless phone system to page each other.

i could buy a long range wireless intercom, or could just dial the phone number, hang up and let it ring to page the cabin, but i bet you guys have slicker ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3xdad said:


> An intercom?
> 
> i have two phone co. drops. They are the same number. One is at the house and one is at a remote cabin. i want to be able to page and talk between both locations.
> 
> ...


Nextel phones...:thumbup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

:laughing:

No cell service here Harry.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.homephone.com/product html/DP28C.htm

With this add on
DP29-SW/IM

http://www.homephone.com/product html/DP29SWIM.htm


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't do it using the existing drops. No matter what you do, you will still have dial tone on the drops. I'm assuming the house and the cabin are on the same property with both drops terminating in the same terminal at the pole. If I am correct, then this is a grandfathered installation and no longer legal. The legal way is to have one demarc per premise and all buildings on that premise fed from that demarc (campus situation). In that case it would be much easier to intercom between buildings using the proper equipment over the existing drop.

If they are 2 separate premises and 2 separate poles, then the customer is paying a premium to have the same number at both premises. It would be cheaper (and easier) to change the number at the least used premise. To talk to each premise, just call the number. Call Forwarding Don't Answer applied to both lines would handle the problem of only one premise occupied and being able to answer the phone for both premises.


----------

